# Legal for locks to be changed going through separation/divorce?



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Is it legal for a spouse to change the locks on a residence while going through the process of divorce? How about if you have kids together and they need their stuff?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Technically, it IS NOT illegal to change the locks. 

It IS illegal to bar you from your legal residence. 

IOW, if your spouse wants to change the lock, they have to give you the new key. 

I think it's time to get your local police or sheriff's department involved.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

If you are living apart due to impending divorce and you have a new residence (e.g., your mail goes there), then it is legal for your spouse to change the locks on your former residence. Would you give a key to your spouse and allow them to enter your new residence any time? Of course not!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

can you provide details of the separation? is there spousal abuse or any other issues in which there is a need for locks to be changed?


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I am living in a domestic violence shelter with our two children.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

The people there should be able to advise you on how to get some stuff from the house. It probably will mean going there with the police. Or maybe there is someone that your husband will allow to come in and get some stuff so that you don't have to go there.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you signed any kind of separation agreement?


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Pluto2 said:


> Have you signed any kind of separation agreement?


No I haven't.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

The shelter may have some idea regarding getting your things. Usually, in my county...the police/sheriff will allow you to get you things x 1.

Get yourself an attorney to freeze bank account; temp child support; and restraining order......

Even if you don't want a divorce, right now, it will protect your rights.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The changing of house entry locks or locks of property storage, in and of themselves, is not illegal!

However, if a D action has been duly filed by either party, then you must get the court's permission in order to do so! One spouse has the right to enter jointly held property to procure any and all of their personally held belongings or property!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

anony2 said:


> Is it legal for a spouse to change the locks on a residence while going through the process of divorce? How about if you have kids together and they need their stuff?


Change all the locks except the front door. But buy one extra lock set for that door.

Do not give stbx jerk the keys to the new locks. In that way all the doors are protected (absence him breaking in) except the front door. That way he is not barred from the house but only has one door to come in.

When the divorce is done or you can legally bar him, then change the last locks on the front door. 

Put talk to your local police department or the domestic violence shelter staff for better advice.


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Change all the locks except the front door. But buy one extra lock set for that door.
> 
> Do not give stbx jerk the keys to the new locks. In that way all the doors are protected (absence him breaking in) except the front door. That way he is not barred from the house but only has one door to come in.
> 
> ...


I am living in the domestic violence shelter, he changed the locks to the house after I left. The police say that this is a civil case and I could sue him for doing this.


----------

